# 39 gallon cube



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

As you can see....I have one soft coral that has taken over much of the tank. My plan is to move that rock off to the side when I get some new stuff. He dropped off a ton of little guys...and I have attached some to other pieces of rock or plugs. I will be taking those back to a lfs soon.

Anyways...not a great picture...but you get the idea.


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

In the future, I wanna get a small and simple SW similar to that!


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2008)

Nice GG!


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Whats the cost for s cube like that GG?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I paid $200.00. But the base of the glass was broken so I needed to cut off the broken glass, order a new base and reseal it. The retail price is around $700.00...so I made out pretty good. I also added the skimmer which is the Tunzi...which I love. Great skimmer for a small tank.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

evaporation is a bitch with small tank...currently going back to the darkside myself..nano cube style..

very nice jeff...i showed you well...


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

wow I really miss my SW setup.

That cube looks great though, and nice find for 200$ who cares if you have to reseal the bottom thats a steal!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks guys....it is much nicer in person....my pictures suck.

Raf....I have an ro/di water purifier....and I go through at least two quart a day. It is insane.


----------



## PELIGROSO PYGO (Aug 27, 2008)

thats a beautiful setup.. when i start exploring the world of salt water i'm gonna start off with something similar to what you have setup..


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

I like the cube GG. What all do you have in there, I see a clown and a damsel.


----------



## eatrfood (Nov 30, 2008)

Sweet tank GG. What is the egg crate hanging shelf for, propagation?



thePACK said:


> evaporation is a bitch with small tank...currently going back to the darkside myself..nano cube style..
> 
> very nice jeff...i showed you well...:rasp:


I like to use an automatic top off system with my nano.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Im looking into an auto-water topper...but havent decided if I really need it or not. The eggcrate is an idea I stole from nismo to hold the frags from that huge soft coral. I was just waiting for them to attach....now I have about 15 to take into a lfs for trade.


----------



## eatrfood (Nov 30, 2008)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Im looking into an auto-water topper...but havent decided if I really need it or not. The eggcrate is an idea I stole from nismo to hold the frags from that huge soft coral. I was just waiting for them to attach....now I have about 15 to take into a lfs for trade.


sweet man frags going out to others rocks. the auto top off unit I found, (autotopoff.com), had two switches, incase one fails and the tank starts to overflow a second one turns it off. They even have tank mounting versions for the sump less bad boys. Pretty cheep, like fifty bucks or something. Just add a tom's aqua lifter and a culligan bottle of RO water and your set.


----------

